# how do i get a dwa/psl???



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

ive looked on my local council website and cant really find anything on there just looking into how much it would cost, if any1 has any ideas??? and how i would go about getting one???


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Stick at the top of the page for you,

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/124942-how-get-dwa-license.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/463389-dwa-frequently-asked-questions.html


----------



## bloodpythons (Feb 20, 2010)

ring your council and ask to to put through to licenseing and they will send you out an application then go from their


----------



## seanmackie (Oct 27, 2009)

bloodpythons said:


> ring your council and ask to to put through to licenseing and they will send you out an application then go from their


ok cheers


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

im sure i read on here somewhere that the wirral council are quite tough when it comes to getting a dwal, have you tried looking on the list of dwa prices thats knocking about on here somewhere? i think there is a link to it on the sticky 'frequenty asked dwa questions' at the top of the page, i know there used to be a fella in heswall that kept a few dwa but i think hes moved abroad though, imo the best person to ask would be pdr


----------

